
The Curious Case of Serverless on Kubernetes - aberoham
https://gravitational.com/blog/serverless-on-kubernetes/
======
aberoham
Author here!

After publishing the crew at Nuclio in Israel mentioned out-of-band that their
offering is worth a deeper look -- “most advanced options, ~58K LOC, already
v1.0, Enterprise users, magnitudes faster and more functional than the other
options on the list.” [1]

I'm super curious to hear if anyone on HN is actually using Knative or any of
these other open source serverless options in anger yet? Lambda and serverless
users really seem to live in a totally separate world from those in kubernetes
land.

[1] [https://nuclio.io/docs/latest/setup/k8s/getting-
started-k8s/](https://nuclio.io/docs/latest/setup/k8s/getting-started-k8s/)

